# Header question for MA owner



## FitzysGTO (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying headers for my 05 GTO. I've done a lot of reading and don't know if I'm getting the right answers to my questions? 
I'm thinking of buying JBA LT headers with JBA Midpipe with cats. Will I get a CEL with the rear 02 sensors? I've read some people talking about the CEL going off after putting in headers with mid pipes. The answer they get is to get it tuned to have the rear 02 sensors shut off. I live in MA and we get our cars checked every year for emissions. They just plug the obd 2 plug in and if there's no prob you pass. If the rear 02 sensors are shut off wont that that show in the test? 
I want to make sure before I spend the money.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

FitzysGTO said:


> I'm thinking of buying headers for my 05 GTO. I've done a lot of reading and don't know if I'm getting the right answers to my questions?
> I'm thinking of buying JBA LT headers with JBA Midpipe with cats. Will I get a CEL with the rear 02 sensors? I've read some people talking about the CEL going off after putting in headers with mid pipes. The answer they get is to get it tuned to have the rear 02 sensors shut off. I live in MA and we get our cars checked every year for emissions. They just plug the obd 2 plug in and if there's no prob you pass. If the rear 02 sensors are shut off wont that that show in the test?
> I want to make sure before I spend the money.


I just had 1-7/8" American Racing LT Headers installed on my 05 and got to look under the car and saw 2 wires coming from the midpipes so mine are connected. I also had to get a tune and have not had a CEL since but didn't ask the tuner if he just disabled them or not. They're plugged in though so I'm hoping everything is in order down there come inspection time. Extensions for the O2 sensors should be included in the header kit, they were on mine. Good luck, you're gonna love the extra 30-40 hp! You will definitely need a tune afterwards.


----------



## wcsGTO (Mar 13, 2014)

Its sounds like you should be fine with the Catted mid-pipes if you get the extensions to reach the second pair of oxygen sensors like stated above. I used Simulators for 2 years before I got a tune, they worked fine. As far as the tune goes, the tuner knows how to make everything "work" so there won't be any problems when tested. I'm not sure what else has been done to your car, but as you keep adding bolt-ons, a tune will make them all work better.


----------



## FitzysGTO (Mar 4, 2014)

I just have a vararam intake and stock exhaust with resonator removed and Diablo sport can tune. With the Diablo sport you can have custom tunes put on it. what do you have for boltons?


----------

